

UI designer looking for full-time in BayArea - martinkarasek
http://www.karimartin.cz
UI/UX designer based in Europe looking for full-time gig in BayArea. Skilled in UI for mobile and web.<p>www.karimartin.cz
======
kunle
I'm running flicsy.com, and based in new york. willing to move or work
remotely?

Also run a series of UI, UX, and Design days in nyc, and we love bringing
people with experience like yours together with startups that are hiring. . .

~~~
martinkarasek
Hey - Iam looking for job with relocation from Europe to US.

